# Farmall 460 Diesel



## trapper19 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys or gals, i have been given a Farmall 460 diesel which has been sitting for i would guess 10 plus years. My problem, not very much education on diesel motors. Any suggestions as to guide me in the right direction to get this tractor up and running? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

As its been stood so long i would suggest you drain and refill with fresh fuel and change all fuel filters and re bleed fuel system. Then when you get it running warm her up then do an engine oil and filter change.


----------

